# Jackson playpen



## 4everjack (Feb 11, 2013)

Is this to small?? I plan to purchase the extra panels.


----------



## 4everjack (Feb 11, 2013)

*2 pic*

The inside


----------



## LoveLucy (Mar 18, 2012)

This is the playpen Lucy has. We don't have the extra panels. Lucy is fairly large, about 10 pounds, and rather tall. She does fine in this xpen. She never tries to jump/get out, but I'm sure she could. I think it's a perfect size. They do make a mesh top for it also if you find you have an escape artist.


----------



## Oakley Jackson (Feb 7, 2013)

I have the same one. I don't feel it's to small for Oakley, but he is usually out with me most of the day.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

* Oh Thats Great I Have it also. Comes in handy when you need that little break.*
* I Call it the holding Cell***
*I Call it Jail,Yogi**
*Look At that Mean Face when hes in there!!!!!!!!!!!*

*I Have extras To Make it bigger, But i use them for Gates.*


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

LOL @ "holding cell" and "jail"! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

That's the one that I have. Riley is only in it when we are both gone and he hates it! Jail! I am ordering a gate for the kitchen and he can stay in there when we are gone.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

sherry said:


> That's the one that I have. Riley is only in it when we are both gone and he hates it! Jail! I am ordering a gate for the kitchen and he can stay in there when we are gone.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


*Sherry I Just Hope he doesn't master the art of getting in the cabinets.*
*How do they learn this Stuff? Nickee**
*Another room Yogi Can not stay alone in.*


----------



## 4everjack (Feb 11, 2013)

So far Jackson is not liking his pen either he is having a fit!!!


----------



## OhDORA (Mar 23, 2012)

4everjack said:


> So far Jackson is not liking his pen either he is having a fit!!!


Sorry Jackson is having a hard time adjusting. It gets better!! You'll have to ignore while they're in there though..so it can teach them that their crying/whining does NOT get your attention. I had Teddy in has pen since day 1, and he doesn't throw fits and it's his little safe haven 

Here's my little set up that I just "remodeled" for Teddy. (Just put down the vinyl I didn't put everything back in yet) The shower curtains I was using to place on top to protect my carpet didn't work out so well...Teddy was tearing it up!! :angry:

So I went to Lowes and got these cheap vinyl for 38cents a piece! Not the prettiest but it was the cheapest so that's why I got it, lol. I'm really liking it so fa! Teddy is too


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Riley's safe haven is his crate which is upstairs. He goes in it by himself even if we are only taking a nap. But his x-pen, not so much.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OhDORA (Mar 23, 2012)

OhDORA said:


> Sorry Jackson is having a hard time adjusting. It gets better!! You'll have to ignore while they're in there though..so it can teach them that their crying/whining does NOT get your attention. I had Teddy in has pen since day 1, and he doesn't throw fits and it's his little safe haven
> 
> Here's my little set up that I just "remodeled" for Teddy. (Just put down the vinyl I didn't put everything back in yet) The shower curtains I was using to place on top to protect my carpet didn't work out so well...Teddy was tearing it up!! :angry:
> 
> So I went to Lowes and got these cheap vinyl for 38cents a piece! Not the prettiest but it was the cheapest so that's why I got it, lol. I'm really liking it so fa! Teddy is too


Opps, I forgot to attach a pic! And I think it's the perfect size for him!!


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Kimmie-I also Have That Pen In My Family room Its nice You Can make lots of differant sizes with it. The X-Pen Hes starting to jump way to high in it for me.*

*He all most caught his chin on it yesterday. Gee-Worry Worry!!*
*What I wanted to ask-if i may is the potty tray the kind that pads go under the top? Does He like it? I Might need to change. Nickee**

*I Have the other kind that pad is on top.*


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I have the same Iris pen for little Emma. Before I brought her home, I had it set up with the extra panels...but it seemed a little big for her at this point. I have it set up in my living room now, just the four panels, right next to the couch. She has taken very well to her playpen and is very comfortable in it! At first she cried a little bit, but I ignored it and waited until she was quiet to give her attention. Thank goodness, she is totally fine in there now and just hangs out in there. She has tried to climb out of it a couple of times though and has gotten close once, so I just ordered the cover on Amazon.


----------



## OhDORA (Mar 23, 2012)

Yogi's Mom said:


> *Kimmie-I also Have That Pen In My Family room Its nice You Can make lots of differant sizes with it. The X-Pen Hes starting to jump way to high in it for me.*
> 
> *He all most caught his chin on it yesterday. Gee-Worry Worry!!*
> *What I wanted to ask-if i may is the potty tray the kind that pads go under the top? Does He like it? I Might need to change. Nickee**
> ...


Hi Nickee! Yes it's the type that you put a pee pad underneath it! Both me AND Teddy loves it!! Teddy is a paper shredder, so with pee pads alone in his pen...NO good! He'll rip them up in no time. This potty stops that from happening and keeps his paws from being wet!! Yay!!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

OhDORA said:


> Hi Nickee! Yes it's the type that you put a pee pad underneath it! Both me AND Teddy loves it!! Teddy is a paper shredder, so with pee pads alone in his pen...NO good! He'll rip them up in no time. This potty stops that from happening and keeps his paws from being wet!! Yay!!


Can you please post a link of where you bought that pad holder from? Emma shreds her puppy pads too so we really need something like this!


----------



## OhDORA (Mar 23, 2012)

Bailey&Me said:


> Can you please post a link of where you bought that pad holder from? Emma shreds her puppy pads too so we really need something like this!


I'll ask my breeder and let you know! (She gave it to me for Teddy to use..as this was what she trained him on. Brand new of course, lol)


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

The pad we use is called Ugodog. It is the best thing, no more wet paws and I can change the pad only once a day. 
http://www.ugodog.net/
Coupon code SAS gives you 10% off 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

We also use the UgoDog pad....it is fabulous!


----------



## ToniLWilson (Sep 11, 2012)

I have this pen as well but mine is the taller one  We don't have to use it anymore!!!!!


----------



## Super3*k (Feb 26, 2013)

Jackson is unbelievably cute...wow!


----------



## 4everjack (Feb 11, 2013)

Aww thanks Amy


----------



## MomosMum (Aug 21, 2012)

Jackson looks so cute & tiny in that 2nd shot of him in the corner! What a sweetie pie!


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

Bailey&Me said:


> Can you please post a link of where you bought that pad holder from? Emma shreds her puppy pads too so we really need something like this!


Try Amazon.com under pet supplys. Nickee*


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

Bailey&Me said:


> Can you please post a link of where you bought that pad holder from? Emma shreds her puppy pads too so we really need something like this!


Here is the link to the potty system that is in OhDora's picture: Dog Toilet Pads Indoor Doggy Potty Puppy Pet Training 20"x 16" Green Pink Orange | eBay

I find this to be a little small and prefer Ugodog potty system. I do own both and keep the small one in the livingroom and the Ugodog upstairs in my room.


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

Bailey&Me said:


> Can you please post a link of where you bought that pad holder from? Emma shreds her puppy pads too so we really need something like this!


Here is the link to the potty system that is in OhDora's picture: Dog Toilet Pads Indoor Doggy Potty Puppy Pet Training 20"x 16" Green Pink Orange | eBay

I find this to be a little small and prefer Ugodog potty system. I do own both and keep the small one in the livingroom and the Ugodog upstairs in my room. I also put newspaper underneath it rather than pee pee pads. Both are very well made. Which one to get will depend on what size you want.


----------



## LilGusDog (Jan 29, 2013)

Don't mean to hijack the thread but question for those of you who have this Iris pen: is there any possible way to assemble it so it can connect to a wire crate? I want my future pup to mainly use his crate as his bed area so it would be really nice if I can sort of extend the space without the extra panels.


----------



## OhDORA (Mar 23, 2012)

SweetMalteseAngels said:


> Here is the link to the potty system that is in OhDora's picture: Dog Toilet Pads Indoor Doggy Potty Puppy Pet Training 20"x 16" Green Pink Orange | eBay
> 
> I find this to be a little small and prefer Ugodog potty system. I do own both and keep the small one in the livingroom and the Ugodog upstairs in my room.


Yes! This is the exact same one my breeder gave me. I love it. It's very sturdy..I'm thinking about getting another just as back up BC I like it so much. I love the size for Teddy. I think for bigger doggies..it might be too small since they do like to circle around it to find a "good spot". There's a pink one too, so I will be especially getting that for my babygirl when I get her next year lol. I think it's from China so it may take a couple of weeks to receive it?


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

SweetMalteseAngels said:


> Here is the link to the potty system that is in OhDora's picture: Dog Toilet Pads Indoor Doggy Potty Puppy Pet Training 20"x 16" Green Pink Orange | eBay
> 
> I find this to be a little small and prefer Ugodog potty system. I do own both and keep the small one in the livingroom and the Ugodog upstairs in my room. I also put newspaper underneath it rather than pee pee pads. Both are very well made. Which one to get will depend on what size you want.


Thank you!!! This is great for what we need. Plus, it comes in PINK which is always a good thing  

I currently have the Iris puppy pad holder in Emma's Iris playpen. I'll see how its measurements compare with this pink one...it's going to go in the playpen too, so smaller may be better! I was thinking of getting the UgoDog but I think it's a little pricy for what it is, and I also thought it would be too big for her pen. 

Thanks again!


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

OhDORA said:


> Yes! This is the exact same one my breeder gave me. I love it. It's very sturdy..I'm thinking about getting another just as back up BC I like it so much. I love the size for Teddy. I think for bigger doggies..it might be too small since they do like to circle around it to find a "good spot". There's a pink one too, so I will be especially getting that for my babygirl when I get her next year lol. I think it's from China so it may take a couple of weeks to receive it?


It is comin from Korea so I believe it takes anywhere from 1-3 weeks.



Bailey&Me said:


> Thank you!!! This is great for what we need. Plus, it comes in PINK which is always a good thing
> 
> I currently have the Iris puppy pad holder in Emma's Iris playpen. I'll see how its measurements compare with this pink one...it's going to go in the playpen too, so smaller may be better! I was thinking of getting the UgoDog but I think it's a little pricy for what it is, and I also thought it would be too big for her pen.
> 
> Thanks again!


You are very welcome. It is a well made potty system. If you plan to use it with the Iris pen then the small one is probably better. If you use this, you can save money on pee pee pads since you can put newspaper underneath.


----------

